# (: Early Christmas *



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww what a sweety! looks adorable in the wreath


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks pretty cute


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Aww an adorable photo. I should get some photos done


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Adorable. I love the 2nd one.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

How cute! I love the second picture


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwwww this is cute!!!!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks everyone! Bay enjoyed getting his picture taken. I got a picture with him as well and when we were getting it taken, he rested his whole head of my shoulder and fell asleep lol 

hes a doll


----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

We're getting our xmas pics taken at the stables this weekend...I'll post one on here if I can figger it out!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL aww!  Soo cute!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

We just took our family Christmas photo at the barn too!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are adorable! I'll have to bundle up get some things and do that with my guys soon.

What does his hat say?


----------



## siam (Sep 11, 2008)

Siam


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

hoofprints-thats an adorable picture!
appylover-his hat says "ive been good" ha ha.
siam, VERY cute pictures of your horse!

i got a few more too; the kiss one is my favorite!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I LOVE his hat, esp. the "I've been good" on it!!!!  so cute!


----------



## siam (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you 

yours r just beautiful to


----------

